# Environmental Allergist/Thyroid? Carole (or anyone)



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi, I am currently recieving treatment from an allergy clinic in La Crosse,WI. My major complaint was IBS and namely proctalgia. I also have fibromyalgia. They found allergies (citric acid being the main offender in my IBS) as well as Candida yeast overgrowth (most probably from taking an antibiotic for my adult onset of acne. The treatment has helped my proctalgia, but not necessarily my fibro as of yet. If anyone has had experience with this I would be interested in knowing your treatment. I am considering having my thyroid/adrenals checked as I read a book by Dr. Jacob Teitelbaum (sp.?) who has fibro that said besides checking out allergies and Candida, treating the thyroid problem was also a necessary component to feeling better. I'd like to know what treatment that was, and then find a good endrocrinologist in my area (WI)that would do this. Apparently according to the book (From Fatigued to Fantastic) the test and the treatment are more specific than what is normally done.Hope to hear from someone soon. moldie


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Low thyroid can have many of the same symtoms as fibro. Most with low thyroid are on a dosage of synthroid. If you read some of the old posts on this board we had a discussion going a while back.Someone posted this site: http://members.aol.com/mcdpubco/5sects.htm It has information on a new ways to look at the fibro/low thyroid connection as well as a different idea on medications. Very technical but interesting reading.TAke CAreRosewhich was a new experimental philsophy on the low thyroid/ fibro connection. As of yet I haven't shared it with my dr. for her comment but I have it printed out to share on our next visit.Take Care,Rose[This message has been edited by Rose (edited 05-04-99).]


----------



## Guest (May 7, 1999)

Dear Moldie; I, too, have major IBS & fibro (for YEARS) and I went through that whole diet thing and supplements for Candida. It was extremely difficult and so retrictive that I turned into skin on bone but I was feeling better if I didn't stray at all. However, by the time I'd been on it about a year, the doctor had me taking 63 supplement tablets or capsules per day. I got to the point where I couldn't get one more pill down my throat and gradually went off the diet. This was one case where "the cure was worse than the disease". I also had hypothyroidism and perniscious anemia (SP?) at the time, but have since been told that I don't!? Wish I could be more encouraging about the medical establishment but I think we really have to listen to our gut instincts more when we know something is wrong and keep talking until we find someone ( a new doc) who will really listen and respect our concerns.------------------Audrey


----------



## Guest (May 16, 1999)

My environmental allergist has treated me with natural thyroid medicine (Armour) and adrenal supplements--both of which dramatically improved my health within a matter of weeks. I can tell a difference if I miss any of these. Also, I get nutritional I.V.'s occassionally. When I was so ill before, I had lots of trouble with joint pain and tenderness, but he put something in my I.V. one time and my joints have not hurt since! My advice to you would be to find an Environmental Allergist--again, he has been the only doctor to take me seriously and to make a difference in my life.


----------

